
Real-world applications of mathematics, by arxiv subject area? - J3L2404
http://mathoverflow.net/questions/2556/real-world-applications-of-mathematics-by-arxiv-subject-area
======
Splines
This is also useful in the opposite direction (learning what mathematical
theorems are applicable to the problem you are currently facing).

